# Gaming PC HELP!



## Asus7950DCII (Jan 6, 2013)

okay so i have decided that i want a gaming Laptop...
so first the specs of the laptop then the specs of the pc i wanted to get and then a comparison...(i need you guys to tell me what i should get)

well here is the laptop: http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Gaming_Powerhouse/G75VW/#specifications

pc :

CPU:Intel Core i5 3570K 3.4Ghz s1155 6MB, GPU Core, Tray
RAM:G.Skill 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz SNIPER Edition Dual Channel CL9-9-9-24 (Low Voltage
COOLER:Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
GPU:Asus GTX670 DCII 2GB GDDR5 DX11 2xDVI HDMI DP PCI-E
MOBO:Asus P8Z77-V LGA1155 Core i3/i5/i7, Intel Z77, DDR3 XMP, 3xPCI-E, VGA, HDMI, DVI, DP
HDD:Seagate 1TB Barracuda 7200RPM 64MB Sata III ST1000DM003
PSU:SeaSonic 660W Gold X-Series Active PFC 12cm Fan Modular PSU X-660 (Retail)


so whats better? thanks in advance


----------



## Frick (Jan 6, 2013)

The desktop system is better, but useless if you want a portable gaming machine. Do you want a laptop, or are you just after performance?


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jan 6, 2013)

performance overall but i do want a portable machine... what kind of games can i run with that laptop?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Desktop will be faster because there is no power saving features needed, also Mtype GPUs are always slower than their Desktop counterpart.

Only way a laptop would be equivalent to a desktop is if desktop parts are put in, which last happened in 2003-2005.



Asus7950DCII said:


> okay so i have decided that i want a gaming Laptop...
> so first the specs of the laptop then the specs of the pc i wanted to get and then a comparison...(i need you guys to tell me what i should get)
> 
> well here is the laptop: http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Gaming_Powerhouse/G75VW/#specifications
> ...


----------



## Frick (Jan 6, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> performance overall but i do want a portable machine... what kind of games can i run with that laptop?



Depends on the exact model. If you get the lower resolution I think you can pretty much max out most games even on the slower GPU. They will all play pretty good no matter the configuration though.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jan 6, 2013)

i have a question about apple macbook pros how do they run games and video editing?


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jan 6, 2013)

whats the difference between the laptop and the pc?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 6, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> whats the difference between the laptop and the pc?



One word: Portablity


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> i have a question about apple macbook pros how do they run games and video editing?



You're not going to get value for money as far as performance on a laptop compared to a desktop. Unless you *need* portability you'll be pissing money into the wind.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jan 6, 2013)

well how does this laptop handle photoshop and video editing?


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> well how does this laptop handle photoshop and video editing?



Like a desktop worth half the price.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2013)

Desktop:
Easy to upgrade, maintain
Smooth gaming on high settings
Fun to tinker with ad lights, fans
Overclock


Laptop:
Easy to carry around
Smooth gaming on Medium settings
Cannot upgrade other then ram maybe. Anything else is a pain
Batteries wear out 
Your neck is going to hurt 
Makes a nice door stop
Crap why does my mouse keep jumping around
1 year warranty


----------



## Frizz (Jan 6, 2013)

Unless you travel a lot as in you're barely at home then get the laptop otherwise the performance of a desktop will always outweigh the value of the laptop overall. Even if you go to a friend's house to play games and such then just invest in a smaller machine.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jan 6, 2013)

what are the qualities of a macbook pro 1800$ -2000$?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> what are the qualities of a macbook pro 1800$ -2000$?



Its pretty


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> what are the qualities of a macbook pro 1800$ -2000$?



But if you're gaming why would you want a Macbook. How many games support OSX operating system? Not many.

Don't get me wrong, you can install Windows on a Macbook, but it'll be cheaper to get a regular Windows based desktop.


----------



## Frick (Jan 6, 2013)

Plus the macbooks have weaker GPUs.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks every one i think im gonna go for the laptop thanks!


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> thanks every one i think im gonna go for the laptop thanks!



Wow its like you didn't listen to our advice. We recommended a desktop.

Do you need portability for school etc? Yes or No.


----------



## Frick (Jan 6, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Wow its like you didn't listen to our advice. We recommended a desktop.
> 
> Do you need portability for school etc? Yes or No.



If he wants a laptop a desktop will not fill that spot.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jan 6, 2013)

i understand a desktop is better but i want mobility for studying in school playing games when im bored as shit in some kind of whole i go to
pretty much it


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 6, 2013)

As far as gaming is concerned there is really no comparison between a laptop and a PC. Plus you have to spend a lot of money to get a laptop that has the gaming capabilities of a midrange PC.

GTX670M which is the best you can get in that particular model Asus model is a GF114 on 40nm, a rebranded and higher clocked GTX570M which is around a desktop GTX460 768MB.


At 1080p it will shit its pants at high settings with many 2012 games. As a comparison the desktop GTX670 is almost three times more powerful.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jan 6, 2013)

i built that desktop the only problem is i cant decide what i want i know already that a desktop is much better than a laptop but i want mobility if you can suggest to me any much higher end laptop go ahead i will not stop you i need the best portable machine i can get


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 6, 2013)

MSI GT Series GT70 0NE-452US Notebook Intel Core i...


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> i understand a desktop is better but i want mobility for studying in school playing games when im bored as shit in some kind of whole i go to
> pretty much it



Fair enough, I just needed you to explicitly say it was for mobility. I understand that now.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 6, 2013)

Just don't buy a mac


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 6, 2013)

If your gaming on a laptop, AMD provides much better graphics than Intel.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 6, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> If your gaming on a laptop, AMD provides much better graphics than Intel.



He's into highend gaming laptop is you followed the thread.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 6, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> He's into highend gaming laptop is you followed the thread.



If you followed technology, AMD offers great graphics with 7900M. Just an alternative....


> Meet AMD’s New Laptop Graphics Monster
> 
> 
> Not to be outdone by Intel's giant splash yesterday, AMD is trotting out its next-gen mobile GPU line. And while they still might be outdone, the Radeon HD 7900M series does look pretty damn terrific.
> ...


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jan 7, 2013)

i LIVE in israel i do not have many options i like to chooose the best i have


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2013)

Asus7950DCII said:


> i LIVE in israel i do not have many options i like to chooose the best i have



Most boutique gaming laptop makers will ship internationally.


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jan 7, 2013)

So far ive decided for the MSI but Since i said I **WANT MOBILITY*
i still am considering a Desktop

but heres the thing:

Laptop: i want a good Gaming Laptop so when i go to someplace boring i will have something to do.
i love playing games and i hate it when i have to sit in the same place its completly impossible for me to sit more than 10-15 mins in the same spot with standing up or moving around.

Desktop: Pros:Way cheaper Way Better, i could perhaps just stand up but thats Silly..// Cons: but i cant go anywhere at anytime, its not like im gonna pick up the Computer move to the place i feel like going to then go back and take all the cables and connect them in that other place and then 15 mins later Repeat..


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 7, 2013)

Out of all the laptops, there are two that I love.

http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-blade






And





http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083S3P6M/?tag=tec06d-20

Price wise they are opposite ends, ones a hardcore gaming, the others something with decent power for a decent price.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2013)

Alienware M11x


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Alienware M11x



Over priced, under powered, and a heavy fucker for only 11"


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 7, 2013)

so wait, what kind of budget are we looking at?

i have a laptop with a 570m & my estimates/tests show that it's just a little faster than a single 4870 (or 5770) desktop card, so we have references like that

one consideration is the resolution, i wanted 1080p, but if you go lower, that would mean framerates would be faster

finally... which games? bf3? crysis? smaller ones?


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jan 8, 2013)

Well after So Much thinking i decided im gonna go for a Desktop which i have built myself


----------



## Asus7950DCII (Jan 8, 2013)

thats hard! in lets put it this way the Asus G75 VW DS73 costs: around 1800$ now lets convert that to the Israeli shekels 6 804 which is not bad at all but thats the thing israel is the thief of all thieves the price is over 100% higher.. to be exact in US Dollars converted from the Unbeliveably high israeli price it would be 3 743$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

so in the United staes it 1800$ and in israel is 3743$shadedshu


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Jan 8, 2013)

so you going for desktop or laptop? you did say you want to go for desktop so I'll go with that....

why don't you try building a samller desktop??? like those size of a shoe box, and just bring extra cables so you can use your friends tv or something.


----------

